# Good God! Sokoudjou!



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow, I dont know what else to say. wow. wow. wow. wow. wow.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

He's the real deal, the BTT Killer!


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Him and Shogun can share the title.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

Wise said:


> Him and Shogun can share the title.


oh yeah , that guy also...


----------



## vader86 (Oct 15, 2006)

lol buo you are right,they should call him the BTT killer
i didnt expect that to happen ,all i can say is WOW


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow, I cannot believe he beat Arona. Wow.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

He's The Predator Reincarnated.

Dude's a beast! Plus, Arona's a little over-rated to me anyway.

Congrats to Sokoudjou! You ugly muhhh f-cka!


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

that guy's got granite for hands for sure...coming out of nowhere, we have a new LHW star


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I like how he shoved his head right in that girls boobs on the way out then pulled away with that I did something naughty look on his face. Ironic that he hugged Kevin Randleman right after, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## MMA1990 (Aug 1, 2006)

Damn I though his fight with Nog was a fluke I guess I was wrong. I wounder whos next for him...


----------



## organicabstract (Apr 8, 2007)

wow at his win.
i got out of my seat when he landed that uppercut haha.

can't wait to see more of him in the future.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Sokoudjou!!!! This is crazy! Dude's got some ****ing BRICKS in those hands! That uppercut didn't even land all the way and Arona was DOOOOWN! Sokoudjou just made me a shitload of points too!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Sweet I was hoping he would take this one


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I hear hes a Judo Blackbelt aswell, i dunno if its true.


----------



## KTS1010 (Feb 4, 2007)

Back to Back KO's for him in the first round. I got to say, he is shapping up to be one hell of a fighter.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Is it okay to be in love with Soko right now?

Because, like, I've got a boner for the dude. Like, in a totally hetero way, of course.

I can't stand Arona, so yay.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I still haven't looked for the fight yet I'm gonna have to watch it


----------



## theara (Feb 11, 2007)

any vids? I read about it on mmaweekly.

first serra, now sokoudjou....
i'm not choosing favorites anymore


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

GOD DAMN IT 

F***** MOTHER F*****ER man i was going to pick him too
but im such a *****


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

theara said:


> any vids? I read about it on mmaweekly.
> 
> first serra, now sokoudjou....
> i'm not choosing favorites anymore


I just posted the rest of the fight card in the vid section


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

yeah he did a great job. Lot of surprises last night in MMA.


----------



## theara (Feb 11, 2007)

cabby said:


> I just posted the rest of the fight card in the vid section


thanks, i found the vid on daily motion though. Surprised to see him with hendo, i guess he'll be fighting brazilians now, lol


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

theara said:


> thanks, i found the vid on daily motion though. Surprised to see him with hendo, i guess he'll be fighting brazilians now, lol


sokoudjou is part of team quest


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

cabby said:


> sokoudjou is part of team quest


Seriously, Team Quest is on a roll (especially if you count Randy). The last month and a half of mma I've learned to never make a prediction. Honestly I would not be surprised if Lindland beats Fedor.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Seriously, Team Quest is on a roll (especially if you count Randy). The last month and a half of mma I've learned to never make a prediction. Honestly I would not be surprised if Lindland beats Fedor.


If Lindland beats Fedor I would shit. But that would put Quest on the map. They have been kickin' arses


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I need to see Sokoudjou vs Shogun ASAP!!


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Crap, i thought this kid wasn't for real, but after this fight, i suppose he is. He certainly could take shogun and probably Hendo if he wanted too. Will hendo and sokoudjou become the new Wanderlei and shogun?


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Uchi said:


> Crap, i thought this kid wasn't for real, but after this fight, i suppose he is. He certainly could take shogun and probably Hendo if he wanted too. Will hendo and sokoudjou become the new Wanderlei and shogun?


No because Hendo wont be champion long enough unless he treats it like his WW belt.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Sokoudjou is the real deal, Holyfield. Now all you hookaz & ho's know I feel.

I second the need for Shogun vs Sokky. This guy ran through 2 BTT members, who happened to be 2 top 10 LHW's. Sokky!


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Or Chuck....Heavy Hitters 2


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

In the words of wise....WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

herton17 said:


> Or Chuck....Heavy Hitters 2


Ok, out of the 2, who do you think hits harder? I mean, Sokky freakin' KO'ed a Nogueira, and whomped Arona. Chuck hits really freakin' hard, but Sokky may hit a little harder. Geez, we may be seeing a future champion. Good TD defense, good standup, hits like freakin' truck, and has some Judo experience.

Sokky has some swank leg kicks. He knew that Hardonk failed us on the leg kicky goodness, so he made up for it.


----------



## FizzKick (Oct 12, 2006)

Thats the second time Soko's made me literally grab my head in disbelief when I saw his win.

If he didn't have everyone's attention before he better do now. 

Lets put this in perspective he's fought two of the best fighters in his weight division in the world: lil Nog and Arona....he knocked them both out in the first round even though his speciality is Judo...and we haven't even seen him on his back yet.

I think Shogun should be next for him.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Damone said:


> Ok, out of the 2, who do you think hits harder? I mean, Sokky freakin' KO'ed a Nogueira, and whomped Arona. Chuck hits really freakin' hard, but Sokky may hit a little harder. Geez, we may be seeing a future champion. Good TD defense, good standup, hits like freakin' truck, and has some Judo experience.
> 
> Sokky has some swank leg kicks. He knew that Hardonk failed us on the leg kicky goodness, so he made up for it.



Those legkicks snap man....I wanna heaar them in person.
I love fighters who use legkicks effectively, like body shots, they are MONEY in the bank.
'Sokky' does hit harder in my opinion, he seems more technical too.
His TD is just as good, Arona couldnt take him down after having both the single and the double set up (WOW).
The only thing that is an unknown at this point for me is hsi chin. If he has a good chin, he can be the champ. 
Maybe I am a little ahead of myself, but I said I d give him major props if he can do the same thing to Arona as he did to Lil Nog. And he did wayyy more. 
He single-handidly took down BTT. Too bad Big Nog left....


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

He does seem more technical. They were right on the money. Geez, Sokky has destroyed 2 really good fighters in less than 3 minutes. I am firmly on the Sokky bandwagon. Herton, take my hand, brotha, and we'll jump on the bandwagon together.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Got room for 3 on that wagon?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Sure do.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Damone said:


> Ok, out of the 2, who do you think hits harder? I mean, Sokky freakin' KO'ed a Nogueira, and whomped Arona. Chuck hits really freakin' hard, but Sokky may hit a little harder. Geez, we may be seeing a future champion. Good TD defense, good standup, hits like freakin' truck, and has some Judo experience.
> 
> Sokky has some swank leg kicks. He knew that Hardonk failed us on the leg kicky goodness, so he made up for it.


And to top it off, he trains with Team Quest, woo. Guys the real deal


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Damone said:


> He does seem more technical. They were right on the money. Geez, Sokky has destroyed 2 really good fighters in less than 3 minutes. I am firmly on the Sokky bandwagon. Herton, take my hand, brotha, and we'll jump on the bandwagon together.



I think we'll be holdin hands on that bandwagon for a long time, Damone. 
Its gonna be like one of those hippy meetings where we all sing and dance in the name of the new 205 legend.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> And to top it off, he trains with Team Quest, woo. Guys the real deal


Shawn Tompkins may be the best kickboxing coach in the world. 

If Lindland takes after what Sok and Hendo have learned from Shawn, the Fedor fight might be better than we think.


----------



## lanceis2buff (Aug 3, 2006)

herton17 said:


> Those legkicks snap man....I wanna hear them in person.
> I love fighters who use legkicks effectively, like body shots, they are MONEY in the bank.


No doubt those leg kicks rocked. Look above Arona's left knee when the fight is over, and you can see it's already purple after only 2 or 3 of Sokoudjou's kicks. Very impressive.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow....I did not expect this....


Good job SOKOUDJOU

however you spell it


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Sokky being on one leg, jumping over Arona's leg trip, and still maintaining balance afterwards was one of the swankest things I have seen in MMA this year. That was unbelievably cool. This guy's TD defense is unreal. Yes, I am basing this off of the Arona fight. It's Sokky, and I love him, ok?


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Wow, Arona is soo explosive and has good TD's and he didn't get him down!

Kicks + Uppercut = ass beating!


----------



## lanceis2buff (Aug 3, 2006)

Damone said:


> Sokky being on one leg, jumping over Arona's leg trip, and still maintaining balance afterwards was one of the swankest things I have seen in MMA this year. That was unbelievably cool.


I didn't notice that until you mentioned it. I had to watch it a few times to notice. Dude has some frickin' insane takedown defense. I think swank is the most fitting term for that move.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

im officially on the sokoudjou bandwaggon!!! was a bit skeptical at first but he has insane hands! whats he got in those things?!


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I dont know guys. Both KO's wer impressive. But I still havent seen enough of him to be sold on him just yet. He is only 4-1 and has lost to a fighter that lost to Ed Herman. Yes the guy has KO power but I dont know if he is a legitimate top 5 LHW. I have to see ho whe hold up in a fight that last longer than 2 minutes. I just havent seen enough of him fighting to be a believer. And I think Shogun would hurt Sokou but who knows I thought Arona and Rogerio would too.:dunno:


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I still want to see him fight on the ground.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

I dont even know what to think.....Knocking out Rogerio, THEN Arona...wtf? His leg kicks are INSANE....his high kick isnt as powerful as Mirkos but his Leg kicks look pretty similar. The power this guy has behind his strikes is unreal....im worried for Shogun.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

My God, there have been so many 'upsets' in the past month. Henderson, Diaz, Sokoudjou (twice), GSP and Koscheck all winning agaainst heavily favoured fighters. Never again will I expect the favourite again..


----------



## lanceis2buff (Aug 3, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> He is only 4-1 and has lost to a fighter that lost to Ed Herman. Yes the guy has KO power but I dont know if he is a legitimate top 5 LHW.


Lots of guys lose to a guy who lost to a mediocre fighter. Matt Hughes lost to Dennis Hallman twice, who lost to Jorge Rivera among many others. And i'm sure there are more out there, but that doesn't mean he isn't the real deal. I'd say finishing his fights this quickly says a lot, especially stuffing Arona's takedown the way he did.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

SuzukS said:


> My God, there have been so many 'upsets' in the past month. Henderson, Diaz, Sokoudjou (twice), GSP and Koscheck all winning agaainst heavily favoured fighters. Never again will I expect the favourite again..


i think u meant serra instead of GSp ...


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I'm really impressed with Sokoudjou. Shogun should fight Hendo, then Sokoudjou would get the winner of that fight. I'm on the Sokoudjou bandwagon.  *


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Damone said:


> He does seem more technical. They were right on the money. Geez, Sokky has destroyed 2 really good fighters in less than 3 minutes. I am firmly on the Sokky bandwagon. Herton, take my hand, brotha, and we'll jump on the bandwagon together.


Plenty of room on the bandwagon, bro. Wise, Herton I got seats for you too. I've been riding shotgun for quite some time. Everyone is welcome to join!  

Sokoudjou is for real. They seriously need to check his gloves before the fights. Does he have brass knuckles under there or what? :laugh: If you look at him though it's no wonder. The guy is crazy chiseled. He's *HUGE* for a 205 lbs. fighter. I bet he walks around at like 220 lbs. I mean Arona is a pretty muscled up dude and he looked tiny next to Sokoudjou.

The scary thing is that we haven't even seen his supposed best technique yet. His Judo. Well except in his takedown defense. That was impressive. Not only did he stuff Arona's takedown like it was nothing, he was punching him while doing it. Freaky. Then the uppercut... *cringes*

This brings up a couple of important questions:
1) Where does this put Sokoudjou in the rankings? Despite his lack of fights he has to be in the top 10. I mean he just demolished 2 legitimate top contenders.
2) What's the best nickname for him? "African Assassin" , "BTT Killer" , or my personal favorite (I wish i could take credit for it, but the credit goes to Josh Barnett) "Hands of Granite".


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> Plenty of room on the bandwagon, bro. Wise, Herton I got seats for you too. I've been riding shotgun for quite some time. Everyone is welcome to join!
> 
> Sokoudjou is for real. They seriously need to check his gloves before the fights. Does he have brass knuckles under there or what? :laugh: If you look at him though it's no wonder. The guy is crazy chiseled. He's *HUGE* for a 205 lbs. fighter. I bet he walks around at like 220 lbs. I mean Arona is a pretty muscled up dude and he looked tiny next to Sokoudjou.
> 
> ...


For sure. I was one of the many on the Sokoudjou bandwagon after he beat little Nog, but now I have to say, this guy will be at the top in 2 years. And by the top, I do mean he will beat Shogun.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

With those hands man....he doesnt need any Judo crap other than for his TD. You think Shogun wants to stand with him? How 'bout Wand? 
I think they wanna take him down. Both of them. Can they? 
Sure doesnt seem like it.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

herton17 said:


> With those hands man....he doesnt need any Judo crap other than for his TD. You think Shogun wants to stand with him? How 'bout Wand?
> I think they wanna take him down. Both of them. Can they?
> Sure doesnt seem like it.


They can't take him down he has been doing Judo since he was 5. I want to see him throw someone. And the best thing is that he is going to come to the UFC really team quest dosen't have a top 205 in the UFC they can send him to get the title because he is not going to fight Hendo.
I am on the bandwagon


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> Plenty of room on the bandwagon, bro. Wise, Herton I got seats for you too. I've been riding shotgun for quite some time. Everyone is welcome to join!
> 
> Sokoudjou is for real. They seriously need to check his gloves before the fights. Does he have brass knuckles under there or what? :laugh: If you look at him though it's no wonder. The guy is crazy chiseled. He's *HUGE* for a 205 lbs. fighter. I bet he walks around at like 220 lbs. I mean Arona is a pretty muscled up dude and he looked tiny next to Sokoudjou.
> 
> ...


Oddly enough, this would put Sokky in the top 5 LHW rankings. Possibly number 3 behind Shogun & Chuck. You could make a case for Hendo, and that would either make Sokky number 4, or still number 3. Has an unknown ever taken the world by storm like this before? The last guy I can remember doing that was Sergei Kharitonov, and he didn't dismantle quality opponents like LiL Nog & Arona like this.


----------



## SloberKnocker (Mar 3, 2007)

cool, so if he doesn't fight Shogun or Chuck, next time he gets beat, it will be considered an upset against him....lol....wow thats a quick entry into the rankings.
hes a great fighter im impressed


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

Sokky's has all the elements to become a champion, exelent TD defense, balance, and specially those sick punches and kicks, i had faith in him for this fight, but now... i'm on the bandwagon


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm surprised that everyone likes to focus on his punchs and the "hands of granite". Did you see those mean leg kicks, especially in his fight with lil Nog?


----------



## ftblplya1 (Apr 8, 2007)

His fight with Arona was crazy! All he has to do is get one good punch and it is an instant ko.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> I'm surprised that everyone likes to focus on his punchs and the "hands of granite". Did you see those mean leg kicks, especially in his fight with lil Nog?


I've been praising the Sokky leg kicks as well.

Those leg kicks were delicious. Absolutely delicious.


----------

